# OEM Intercooler Dimensions



## myshtern (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi,

Could anyone give me the dimensions of the a stock IC core for the 300ZX?
If you could accompany it with a picture, I would really appreciate it. 

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

myshtern said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could anyone give me the dimensions of the a stock IC core for the 300ZX?
> If you could accompany it with a picture, I would really appreciate it.
> ...


Which 300ZX?


----------



## myshtern (Sep 15, 2005)

I actually just got the info from someone else which leads me into another question. 
Who has good IC Core prices?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

myshtern said:


> I actually just got the info from someone else which leads me into another question.
> Who has good IC Core prices?


Define good prices, what are you looking to spend and what kind of power are you looking to make?


----------



## myshtern (Sep 15, 2005)

wes said:


> Define good prices, what are you looking to spend and what kind of power are you looking to make?


Well this is for a customer, so I'm not sure what kind of power he wants. 
He wants me to make him slightly larger SMICs for his 300ZX. Personally, I think thats a bad idea as they will heat soak anyway, but thats what he wants so thats what I will make for him. 

Person who I've gotten cores from before, doesnt have anything this size so I need someplace that does. I can't give him a price until I know what the materials are going to cost me. So the cheaper the better as I will be able to pass down the savings. Cheapest I've found is for slightly less than $200.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

myshtern said:


> Well this is for a customer, so I'm not sure what kind of power he wants.
> He wants me to make him slightly larger SMICs for his 300ZX. Personally, I think thats a bad idea as they will heat soak anyway, but thats what he wants so thats what I will make for him.
> 
> Person who I've gotten cores from before, doesnt have anything this size so I need someplace that does. I can't give him a price until I know what the materials are going to cost me. So the cheaper the better as I will be able to pass down the savings. Cheapest I've found is for slightly less than $200.


If they are sidemounts in the fender wells how do they geat heat soaked any faster than an FMIC? 

Most of the GOOD cores I have seen of that size are more than what you have already found.


----------

